
A developer broke Node, Babel and 1000s of projects in 11 lines of JavaScript - behnamoh
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/23/npm_left_pad_chaos/
======
gregjor
It's beyond laughable that a programmer would import a module to do something
built-in to the language (String.padStart) or trivially done in one line of
code.

I would fire a programmer who imported modules for things like this. Is the
world of "full-stack developers" and "front-end engineers" using JS full of
kids who can snap Lego bricks together but can't read or write code?

